# Guess what! *update - it is a boy :) *



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

OMG!!!!!! Squeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Nothing in the world is cuter than a lil' donkey foal!

He looks exactly like a Stormy too. Congratulations!!!


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

omg!!!!!!!!!!!!!! he is perfect! and so freaking cute!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LeighLovesLongears (Aug 25, 2012)

Thanks! Here's one more


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

OMG stop! You're killing me with cuteness overload!

j/k _don't_ stop. The more donkey foal pics the better!


----------



## LeighLovesLongears (Aug 25, 2012)

That's why I have to share! I can't handle all of his cuteness alone so I have to spread it around! I hope to have more tomorrow and maybe even a video or two of him playing! His legs can move!


----------



## BritchesNStitches (Jul 19, 2013)

EEEEEEeeeeee! What a hunk!


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

He is absolutely adorable! Congratulations.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

:happydance: My baby is here! YAY! Just let me know when it's weaning time and you can ship him right over. :lol:

Thanks for the pics, he is way too cute. Keep them coming so we can all get our longear fix vicariously.


----------



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

YAY!!!!!!! Wow, what a handsome guy!!!! Congrats


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Geez! And I thought you were talking about the new Royal baby boy!


----------



## LeighLovesLongears (Aug 25, 2012)

Thanks everyone! If I did my math right (hope so!) he will turn six months a week before Christmas so maybe a Christmas present for someone?:wink: I am totally in love with him and may just keep him hidden away in our pasture since he is just an ugly pasture ornament and nobody will want him(jk)!! But I do have more pictures! 





It rained last and apprently he is already rolling in the mud like a big boy!:lol:


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

awwwwww! Its a paint donkey! so stinking cute!


----------



## Dawn854 (Aug 11, 2013)

Congratulations! What a looker!


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

Good Golly...that's so cute!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Sooooo cute


----------



## Fahntasia (Dec 19, 2011)

omfg adorable!! His cuteness just screams "CERM CERDL MAH" that's ermahgerd for come cuddle me =)


----------



## HollyBubbles (Jun 22, 2009)

If your baby goes missing he is not in NZ, I swear


----------

